# Anyone tried fluid golf CD's?



## tpoulton (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds interesting and everyone says that the game is played between the ears. I know Adam Scott uses it and if you watch him you'll see him close his eyes for a few seconds before each shot to let his subconscious kick in. Fluid Golf seems like it might work. Anyone use it here?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't use it..but i definently take a moment to meditate before each shot.


----------

